# The Mazzer Flick



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Flicking the doser super-fast on a Mazzer really works to avoid clumps.

However, the lever is pretty stiff and despite my nonslip matting it slides across the counter.

Anyone have the Mazzer flip technique down? Need some tips here...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Modify your doser to be less stiff, remove the brass washer below the lower doser vane. Remove the upper doser vane. Make sure all the moving parts are well greased


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

I find it working for me once I get into the right position, that is, perpendicularly facing the grinder upfront and putting the lever arm towards you instead of following the circular perimeter. The stiffness seems to work great with me.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah, that's how I'm doing it at the mo but my grinder still works it's way over to the left which is rather annoying.

I'm sure I'd be able to flick faster is it were less stiff also. There are still some small clumps forming...


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Did you mod the doser to sweep more efficiently? After that mod, it seems stiffer. But I don't mind doing a bit of exercise every morning for a bit of warm up xD


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've got food safe grease if you need some. You've got a schnozz in place eh? I found my distribution was much better with the elvinator.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah, did the sweeper mods. I'm sure that helped to stiffen things up some more too









Reckon Gary's suggestions should help though...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I took the upper vanes off, only got the lower in there now. Didn't take the brass washer off under the lower vane due to risk of breakage however four wraps of duct tape and it sweeps clean silently (was a bit squeaky before) and quite fluidly


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Maybe try greasing the centre pivot using cooking oil or any other edible grease. I suppose it's the spring that holds the lever arm back is the culprit behind the stiffness experienced by all users.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Cool cheers. I may hit you up for the lube Jeebs...

Got the Schnozz but what's the elvinator??


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Milanski said:


> Got the Schnozz but what's the elvinator??


http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/elvinator-mazzer-mod-t10908.html


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh yeah, too involved for me.

I


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

The elvinator worked better for me also, it gives a more defined dose in the basket, the schnoz was still a little spread out for my liking.

With regards to loosening the bottom doser, I did a fair few hours of testing before settling on my setting. I believe that to loosen it you need to remove the pin in that locks the twacking mech to start and then losen the nut, I did this on bolt face at a time until the desired tension was there. Gary's is much looser than mine but I've just taken delivery of some lube today so we'll see if that helps.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> . Gary's is much looser than mine but I've just taken delivery of some lube today so we'll see if that helps.


Is this a measure of what's likely to happen after an over caffeinated and boozy Brummie day out?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The standard angle of the schnozz isnt good enough to prevent throwing to the left.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Milanski said:


> Oh yeah, too involved for me.
> 
> I
> 
> Elvinator worked so much better for me. See the extensive discussion in here


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> The elvinator worked better for me also, it gives a more defined dose in the basket, the schnoz was still a little spread out for my liking.
> 
> With regards to loosening the bottom doser, I did a fair few hours of testing before settling on my setting. I believe that to loosen it you need to remove the pin in that locks the twacking mech to start and then losen the nut, I did this on bolt face at a time until the desired tension was there. Gary's is much looser than mine but I've just taken delivery of some lube today so we'll see if that helps.


/me must not crack innuendo jokes


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

To be honest, the one thing my mazzer mini doesn't do is clump.

It retains a tiny bit, which doesn't really make any difference in the cup, and it throws to the left. I just tilt the portafilter to the left on the final pull of the Doser lever and it plops it in fairly central.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok, so general consensus is that the elvinator works better?

I'll have a go at those mods as soon as I have some spare time and post an update.

Thanks all.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Not sure it's the general consensus but I like the Elvinator. Garry's modded Schnozz it awesome but reverse engineering it would be nearly impossible. The Elvinator takes about 5 minutes to fix on so isn't really that time consuming. My tip to you would be to use small pieces of tape to hold it in place befoer you put the base back on, it will save some time messing for sure!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yep, mine was trial and error until it worked how I wanted it to! Its a custom one-off


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Job for this weekend is to get a new funnel for inside that doesn't need taped. Should save a couple of swipes.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Haha, yeah nice grider, shame about the tape









I'm yet to see an elegant solution to this. I think it needs to be a specially machined part cos all the thermos flask lids and Mr. Whippy caps are just a bit gash.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Milanski said:


> Haha, yeah nice grider, shame about the tape
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, i think mines 'quite' elegant


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Hey, i think mines 'quite' elegant


Haha, actually, I'll give you that, it is 'quite' elegant (apart from the grind size markers









What is that cone??


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its an anfim hopper cone, chopped up a bit


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Like it. Was that an ebay find?


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Liking the Thom Yorke to go with the grinder envy...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Milanski said:


> Like it. Was that an ebay find?


http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/anfim-hopper-protection-cone


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

ooh! £4.20? Bargain!

What did you have to do to get it to fit/stay on?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Trimmed and smoothed it. screwed 2 lids from mini protein-tubs onto the spindle (with only lower doser vanes below), then bluetacked the cone on top!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Blue Peter style magic!

Thanks I may give this a go on my SJ...


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

..The two lids, were they to create a 'platform' for the cone?


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/anfim-hopper-protection-cone


These things have been out of stock for about two months!!


----------



## Lewis (Sep 6, 2012)

I've ordered one of these

http://www.rcworld.co.uk/acatalog/Metal-Spinners.html

I'll let you know how it fits


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Lewis said:


> I've ordered one of these
> 
> http://www.rcworld.co.uk/acatalog/Metal-Spinners.html
> 
> I'll let you know how it fits


Now that IS elegant (and shiny!!!).


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Milanski said:


> Haha, yeah nice grider, shame about the tape
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wait til you see funnel 3.0 later. 2.0 should have been spot on but I made an arse of trimming it, hence the tape


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I personally think you'll be hard pushed to get anything more elegant than a large, shiny dildo-end in your doser!?

I stand to be proven wrong though...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Milanski said:


> I personally think you'll be hard pushed to get anything more elegant than a large, shiny dildo-end in your doser!?
> 
> I stand to be proven wrong though...


As long as it had sufficient girth to stop grinds getting in to the bit in the middle


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 5408


View attachment 5409


Funnel with the spout trimmed sitting atop a mini gateaux ring, screwed in using a 40mm bolt. Pretty happy with that.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I like the 'heroin chic' foil over the grind path


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Trainspotting vibes innit. Wee chase of the dragon while prepping your shot.

Currently playing with that, the lens hood is pretty powerful and sprays the grinds from the chute all over the inside of the doser (and all over the user if the lid isn't on). The foil is just to direct it down a bit, but easy to bend so you can still get the pastry brush in to clear out any left over. Unsightly but effective


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have my pastry brush , its all I need, that and a quick pulse of the aircraft engine inside the Royal.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeebsy aluminium tape like I used in my RR55 is probably easier to use and shape than kitchen foil I think I paid around £1 for quite a large roll off it off ebay.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Not bad Jeebsy but I reckon the shiny solution will top that...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> I have my pastry brush , its all I need, that and a quick pulse of the aircraft engine inside the Royal.


My chute is still pretty packed after giving the motor a pulse - not nearly empty enough to be going straight in with the brush



Charliej said:


> Jeebsy aluminium tape like I used in my RR55 is probably easier to use and shape than kitchen foil I think I paid around £1 for quite a large roll off it off ebay.


If the flap becomes a permanent fixture i'll get something more robust - cheers for the heads up


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> My chute is still pretty packed after giving the motor a pulse - not nearly empty enough to be going straight in with the brush


Using particularly oily beans?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Any recommendations on brushes?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Any recommendations on brushes?


Just get to a local diy store and buy a small paint brush just wide enough for the chute.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Using particularly oily beans?


Not really, Has Bean, Square Mile etc.

View attachment 5416


After a pulse

View attachment 5417


After a pump of the lens hood



urbanbumpkin said:


> Any recommendations on brushes?


http://www.nisbets.co.uk/Matfer-Pastry-Brush-Natural-Bristles---Round-Head/F242/ProductDetail.raction


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

So picture number one, I would just brush that out + one pulse and job done


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> My chute is still pretty packed after giving the motor a pulse - not nearly empty enough to be going straight in with the brush


Eat more fibre

Oh, sorry, wrong forum.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> So picture number one, I would just brush that out + one pulse and job done


I'll try tonight and measure retention but going in with the brush at pic one feels like i'd be pushing grinds back in under the burr carrier rather than sweeping out


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Slap the throat a couple times with a flat palm whilst pulse is on and the air clears most of it out - certainly enough for the brush to enter without pushing grinds back in.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Any recommendations on brushes?


Natural (as in animal hair) brushes are best as they don't splay out over time like synthetic brushes.

However, I'venot really thought about it until now but I have no idea if there is any cruelty involved. I hope they are just taken from dead animals but may have to look into this.

I'm sure there are cruelty free options either way...


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Milanski said:


> Slap the throat a couple times with a flat palm whilst pulse is on and the air clears most of it out - certainly enough for the brush to enter without pushing grinds back in.


Actually no, just caught myself out!

Just poured a shot and realised that I use the handle of my dissecting tool (that I used to use for WDT before I got crucified about it from my vid) to poke out the majority of grinds before using the brush...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> I'll try tonight and measure retention but going in with the brush at pic one feels like i'd be pushing grinds back in under the burr carrier rather than sweeping out


Thats what the pulse will remove.


----------

